# Acer aspire 5520 bios problem - cant enter



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all ., I had black screen on my Acer aspire 5520 laptop. After hours of reading on this forum, I find solution that bios must be flashed. Hours and hours of wasting time, flashing did good, and my laptop turned on. My happy face was soon over., because after flashing, I had screen and all, but keyboard stop working. Flashing again from windows make my keyboard work again, but after flashing, I had again black screen (and still have it) all time until my laptop come in my Win7. Waiting 1-2min to win7 load, I have screen inside. Problem is that black screen until win7 loading., because cant enter my bios. I can press F2 and enter my bios , but have black screen... cant do any changes inside my bios ! (external monitor not working, tryed that allready ). Need to have screen for enter bios, because wanna put my laptop to load first from USB, and change my graphic to more Mb. I try all version of flashing from windows and fn+esc to do it again.. but nothing changed... from 1.07 - 1.33 versions , still I have black screen until my Win7 load (when win7 load all work inside ). So ., any ideas ? Mb need to find some bios version that they dont have on their page ? 1.08 ? ... wasting so many time , so come here for additional help ..

p.s. if no one know how to resolve problem., can someone direct me , how to change start up in bios on "Blind", to change startup to Usb ?  , example : I enter bios F2 ., then how many arrows left or right , and then -enter- , then arrows to get back to "save changes and exit " and press enter... 

Thanks for reading


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello hellbani and welcome to TSF,

What does the computer do when it is in black screen? 
Does the computer seem to start up into Windows (do you hear logon chime)?

Connect the computer to an external monitor... Does the computer display on the external monitor?


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

normal start in windows., but its black screen meantime.. until windows finish loading...so ., before enter win, dont see anything , and cant change in bios settings...

it goes like this ., power button - black screen cca 1-2min - entered win7 - normal screen ( can see everything )...

I think its problem with my bios chip .. but all version of bios update I try, nothing can fix problem ...

thanks for reply


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Connect an external display. Do you see the BIOS screen on the external display?


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

not.. its black screen like on laptop display ... that was first thing that I try


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

all start when bios corrupted ,after flashing "blind" , now can enter win. before that was black screen all time...but looks like all versions of bios update cant resolve this problem.. I try all versions from acer page :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Could you give me a link to the thread where you got the idea to flash your BIOS?


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...5520-bios-flash-crash-help-please-420219.html


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

with " crysis disk " ., computer boot to win... but keyboard didnt work... so from Win7 I update bios with windows update.. after that keyboard work, but black screen until win load... If someone have same notebook 5520., can tell me on "blind" what to press to change boot to Usb , and change my memory to graphic  ... and harder option is somehow to fix that bios problem with black screen until win load


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Was your black screen issue due (originally) to a bad BIOS flash?


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

ya., bios crushed ... and got black screen... that was first problem


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, you crashed during a BIOS update. Why did you initially run the update? (before the crash)


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

no... problem start when I put new memory ddr2 in my laptop.. when I do that, my Bios crashed ( dont know why ).. had black screen....

after that ., spending lots of hours reading on internet, find solution for flashing bios with Crysic disc... 

after flashing., all start work again normal ( only keyboard not working )

reading again on internet.. say " update bios to new wersion " .. and I did it .. flashing bios to 1.33 from my win7.

after 1.33 version., had black screen again, but when enter win7 all working inside of it... keyboard and all working... but now., I have black screen all time before my notebook enter win7. ( cant enter bios ,and change any options because black screen )

then I read that mb I have wrong version of Bios., so have that problem., but I try update all version from Acer page.. still nothing help... 

So ., there is mb another bios flash update that isnt on their acer page ?  whitch will resolve my problems


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Remove the new memory and reinstall the old memory.

Be sure the DIMMs (memory sticks) are properly seated in the slots.

Once that is done... follow the Crysis Recovery instructions again.


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

hmmm.. tryed already with old memory back... but.. didnt try all version., Ill do that... with all version., need few hours to do that , Ill tell you later did it work )


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

To be honest, your issue was most likely not BIOS related at first. The memory can cause no POST situations. If your memory was not functioning correctly, then the BIOS update would have corrupted the BIOS EEPROM. 

If there is no corruption in the boot-block then you may be lucky and can perform the Crysis recovery. I suggest doing it from floppy drive (USB).


----------



## hellbani (Nov 2, 2011)

tested with old memory ., same thing ... only that 1 time I got bios at startap when keyboard not working... cant get it again.. all version tryed ... only to try put new bios chip ? :O


----------

